# Panda garra with my shrimp?



## inclament (Nov 13, 2011)

Had a total impulse buy today and bought 3 panda garra for my shrimp tank, 20 gal, has a few first time berried rilli and young tiger shrimp. Anyone have experience with this? Do you think they'll eat any shrimplets that are born?


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

Might work, might not. The only truly safe fish is the otocinclus. Anything else is a crapshoot. One person might have success with a given fish, while another will have problems with that same fish. If you're willing to risk it then give it a try.


----------



## Pyrojodge (Feb 4, 2011)

I looked at them too. The lady at a very very good LFS told me that when they are young there fine but when the get older/bigger they will eat them. HTH...


----------



## SemperFish (Mar 13, 2010)

I have two panda garra's in my 55g with at least 50 RCS and I've never seen them mess with any of them. They knock them off the algae wafers, but that's all I've ever observed.

Panda garras are very interesting fish. They chase each other around and are very active!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

young ones seem safe as they have the downward turned mounths and sort of behave a bit like SAE nibbling on the film in the tank however be prepared to relocate them once they grow a bit larger than the size of the shrimp in the tank as they are omnivores and will eventually prey on smaller animals when they grow up. I think someone mentioend them reaching 4-5 inches in captivity


----------

